# 2006 PWT Championship on Sakakawea.



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Rumor has it, the 2006 PWT Championship will be held on Sak in October. I've heard the fishing will take place out of Fort Stevenson and the fish will be hauled to the Civic Center in Bismarck to be weighed in. 
Hmmm...How are they going to keep hundreds of pounds of walleye alive during a 60 mile road trip???
All in the name of sponsorship dollars. uke: 
I cant believe the game and fish would even issue a permit for this tournament to take place.
Anyone hear anything else on this??


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Rumor has it, the 2006 PWT Championship will be held on Sak in October. I've heard the fishing will take place out of Fort Stevenson and the fish will be hauled to the Civic Center in Bismarck to be weighed in.
> Hmmm...How are they going to keep hundreds of pounds of walleye alive during a 60 mile road trip???
> 
> I cant believe the game and fish would even issue a permit for this tournament to take place.


Why wouldn't they weigh the fish near Sak? With all the sponsorship dollars used, they could "build" one hella of a tent.

I would hope the NDGF would look into this... 60+ miles is a long ways and I don't care what kind of equipment is used to help keep the fish alive.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Why wouldn't they weigh the fish near Sak?


I suppose they figure not enough spectators would come to look at a bug-eyed dead walleye held up in the air by a "pro" on main street in Garrison.
Its pretty weak, if you ask me. :roll:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well I know that one of the prizez given out is for most live fish. If they were to take the fish, heavily stressed, from Sak to Bismark, I would guess 1/4 to 1/2 or more of the fish would not survive. Not unless they plan on having a huge fish fry after wards. Take it form me. Its hard enough transporting fish that are healthy and under little stress that many miles. Now take a walleye who has been exhausted been sitting in a live well and live haul them to bismark, they would be stupid to do so.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Ive heard mixed results on the weigh areas. One of them being that with the new location, they WILL be weighing them at Ft. Stevenson. That was one of the reasons to base it out of there. So that they wouldnt have to haul them that far. But this weeks local paper didnt really say yes or no.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hella I get tired just coming home from Sak. I would think a fish from the stress and everything else the fish goes through that day... they would never be able to keep the bulk of the fish caught alive.

I guess we will see if money talks...


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

When we run the Governors Cup in july, the fish RARELY make it through the boat ride back to the marina. Many fishermen wish to fish until the last possible minute, than haul their cans back to weigh in as fast as they can. With the heat and rough ride involved, many fish are found dead in the livewells before the boat is even trailered. If they would only stop and let the livewell recirc every 15 mins, fewer fish would be found dead. If this is the case with weigh in's in garrison, I can only imagine what it would be like with a weigh in proposed in bismarck. The cooler october temps may make a small difference, but not much when you are considering a 75 mile drive, pushing 1.5 hours by the time you are at the civic center. It shall be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Rumor has it, the 2006 PWT Championship will be held on Sak in October. I've heard the fishing will take place out of Fort Stevenson and the fish will be hauled to the Civic Center in Bismarck to be weighed in.
> Hmmm...How are they going to keep hundreds of pounds of walleye alive during a 60 mile road trip???
> All in the name of sponsorship dollars. uke:
> I cant believe the game and fish would even issue a permit for this tournament to take place.
> Anyone hear anything else on this??


Interesting.. One of the PWT coordinator's is a close personal friend of mine.. I can call and get some specifics and hopefully straighten this out.. I also wouldnt want to see all them fish die because they couldnt weigh the fish at the lake like other tourneys.....


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I would like to put all of them sticker toting ego driven fools in a tank and drive for 60 miles.

Our better yet watch them make an *** of themselves on Tony Dean using gamefish for bait......................priceless


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Rumor has it, the 2006 PWT Championship will be held on Sak in October. .
> Anyone hear anything else on this??


OK.. this is what I found out..

The rumor is exactly that, a Rumor.. The PWT championship has not been decided yet.. Bismarck is always a possibility and so is SAK. If in western ND it will most likely be on the river.. BUT if it is decided that the tourney is on SAK, the PWT will for sure set up on their headquarters on the lake in order to eliminate the possibility of dead fish..The PWT run tourneys offer the highest survival rates of released and handled fish around so they do care where weigh in stations are located..


----------

